
Show HN: Audio Visualizer in C++ using OpenGL - l1feh4ck
https://github.com/indrajithi/Audio-Visualizer
======
Bl4ckb0ne
You left the binary and the object files in your repo, that's not a good thing
to do.

Otherwise it looks pretty nice!

~~~
l1feh4ck
That was added by mistake. It is removed now. Thank you for pointing that out.

